# chinese eggs



## robo mantis

ok i have been incubating my chinese eggs for about 6 or 7 weeks and they are still not hatching? :? i had them in my refrigerator for the whole winter and i just hung them up like the last week of june or the first week of june (can't remeber exactly). i don't know if they are fertile what should i do to see if they are fertile (besides cutting them open)


----------



## Rick

There is no way to tell. Take one and using a razor blade slice thin layers front the front. Cut straight down. Remove layers of foam until you get to the first layer of eggs. If the eggs are black or dried up all together then it's not gonna hatch. If you come across yellow eggs or tiny mantids its good and should hatch. Removing a little bit of foam and eggs won't prevent the rest from hatching.


----------



## robo mantis

i don't know how deep should i cut?


----------



## Rick

Just thin slices. Cut away a little at a time.


----------



## robo mantis

ok i'll try it


----------



## Shelbycsx

So did you slice it open and find anything?? :?:


----------



## robo mantis

ya this was a while back and i gave up and opened it and the eggs were black (i think they were dry)


----------



## Shelbycsx

@ Rick: Would you recommend removing the exposed eggs/nymps when checking for life/death??

I'm guessing that since they got exposed, they'd die.

And therefore get moldy or something inside of the ooth if you don't remove them.

Would I be wrong or correct? Thanks:!:


----------



## robo mantis

dude this happened months ago


----------



## Shelbycsx

> dude this happened months ago


What is it that you are getting at?

I'm trying to ask questions that have'nt come up in the past.

It'd be nice to help share information with others.


----------



## robo mantis

you have the same problem?


----------



## Shelbycsx

Not yet, but suspect it'll likely happen as I just came across 20 chinese ooths and 4 euro ooths.

I'm a noob, but unlike the 13 year old you guys wish to forget, I plan to learn as much as possible

prior to taking care of our little friends. Which is the reason that I might post on old threads.

I've been reading through the forums like crazy so that I don't have to keep bugging you guys with

all the "standard noob questions".:wink: But sometimes I think of questions that have not been asked (or i missed).


----------



## Shelbycsx

> @ Rick: Would you recommend removing the exposed eggs/nymps when checking for life/death?? I'm guessing that since they got exposed, they'd die.
> 
> And therefore get moldy or something inside of the ooth if you don't remove them.
> 
> Would I be wrong or correct? Thanks:!:


Hey Rick, what do you think about that question?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ian

Looks very much like a Hierodula ooth actually.

Shelby..just remove any muck on the ootheca to prevent moulding...it is not essential, but I guess it iliminates the spread of fungal infection.


----------



## Rick

> Looks very much like a Hierodula ooth actually.Shelby..just remove any muck on the ootheca to prevent moulding...it is not essential, but I guess it iliminates the spread of fungal infection.


It is. The pic was for reference. I chinese ooth would be no different.


----------



## Ian

No, although the Tenodera ootheca can be quite a lot more compressed in size. They also bear much softer foam.

Just for reference, if you want to check the fertility of thinner ootheca, I just use a small needle and pierce one of the sections. If you see liquid, then that is usually an indicator of fertility.


----------



## Rick

> No, although the Tenodera ootheca can be quite a lot more compressed in size. They also bear much softer foam. Just for reference, if you want to check the fertility of thinner ootheca, I just use a small needle and pierce one of the sections. If you see liquid, then that is usually an indicator of fertility.


That is true however I have performed the slice method on many kinds of ooths. The type doesn't matter. The pic was for reference.


----------



## robo mantis

this year i got some positive fertile eggs from my mated girl


----------



## yen_saw

> If you see liquid, then that is usually an indicator of fertility


You will see liquid even if it is infertiled. BUt it is a good indication if the ootheca is wild caught.


----------



## Rick

> If you see liquid, then that is usually an indicator of fertility
> 
> 
> 
> You will see liquid even if it is infertiled. BUt it is a good indication if the ootheca is wild caught.
Click to expand...

True. The eggs stay liquid for quite awhile in an unfertile ooth before they dry up. Then with a fertile ooth if the nymphs are developed they may not show any liquid if punctured.


----------



## robo mantis

oh i get it


----------



## yen_saw

My english is getting worse!!

if the ooth is wild collected, no liquid means it has hatched.


----------



## robo mantis

thanks yen


----------



## sk8erkho

But by puncturing the ooth does this damage an egg or so, and by doing so it is just sort of a sacrifice to tell the state of the others? Correct? Incorrect?

Khori

I have two Chinese ooths pending the one before these two came up dead or black egg throughout.


----------



## Rick

> But by puncturing the ooth does this damage an egg or so, and by doing so it is just sort of a sacrifice to tell the state of the others? Correct? Incorrect?Khori
> 
> I have two Chinese ooths pending the one before these two came up dead or black egg throughout.


Of course it damages it. HOwever I wouldn't use a puncture method because even an infertile ooth is going to seep liquid until it dries up which takes awhile. But when you're dealing with an ooth that produces hundreds of nymphs killing a few isn't gonna make much difference.


----------

